# Best place to get screenprinting done



## bobbydub (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a question regarding screenprinting. I was planning on purchasing wholesale blank shirts and going to a screenprinting company to get them done. I'm from the NY/NJ area and would like to know if there is a screenprinting company that someone can recommend?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I can't recommend anyone specifically, hopefully someone else will chime in with recommendations.

But before you go out and buy your shirts first, have the screenprinter give you a price on them. Generally, because of their volume, they are able to get you shirts cheaper than you buying them yourself. You also save on shipping.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Where are you from?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I can't recommend in the metropolitian area but I'd talk to a number of printers about:

minimum quantities
spoilage rate
do they replace misprints
turnaround time
artwork changes
type artwork files accepted
pricing
quality level meets your standards
do they check drop shipped garments for sizing/quantity accuracy

Can you walk through their shop? That's the best way to see the quality of their work. Can you deal with this person? How long have they been in business?


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

if you dont mind someone out of state, check out Custom T-Shirt Screen Printing for your Band, School or Business


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## screenprinter1 (Jan 5, 2008)

We ship all over the United States. You're welcome to check out our website, and let me know if you are interested.


----------

